# Disappearing Edit Button



## Sandy VDH (Sep 2, 2008)

I have several posts that I would like to edit for clarity but it appears that the edit button is gone on some of my posts.

If there some business rule about the edit button that I am not aware of?  Why do some of my posts have edit buttons and others do not?

Some clarity please.


----------



## Keitht (Sep 2, 2008)

The ability to edit is either time limited or unavailable after a reply has been posted, possibly both.  This was brought in after a few people either edited their posts to change the meaning, long after replies had been posted, or deleted all their posts if they didn't like the replies.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 2, 2008)

yes there is a time limit...I believe it is 48 hours.


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 2, 2008)

Sandy Lovell said:


> I have several posts that I would like to edit for clarity but it appears that the edit button is gone on some of my posts.
> 
> If there some business rule about the edit button that I am not aware of?  Why do some of my posts have edit buttons and others do not?
> 
> Some clarity please.



See: How do I edit my posts?

For future reference, answers to most of your BBS operational questions (including this one) can be found in the Troubleshooting Help sticky thread in the About TUG BBS forum.


----------



## Bill4728 (Sep 3, 2008)

If you do need an edit after the 48 hours, the TUG BBs moderators can edit it for you. 

I often fail to type in contractions when I type things. So  I'll type "no, you can do that" but meant to type "no, you can't do that"   Which is something that really does need to be fixed.


----------

